# Luftkühler Identifikation - upgrade empfehlenswert?



## spotlight2001 (1. Januar 2023)

Hi,

Welcher Luftkühler ist das am Bild?
Ich will von 6600k auf 13600k upgraden. Geht der mit lga1700? Lohnt sich da ein Upgrade von dem abgebildeten Luftkühler auf einen bequiet shadow Rock 3? Ist der signifikant besser?

Beim 6600k ist der alte sehr leise

update1:
[solved] es ist ein Dark Rock Advanced C1








						be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 122x166x95mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 8… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at
				



es gibt auch kein Kit für LGA1700 support


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2023)

Hast du beim be quiet! Support schonmal angefragt, ob es eventuell doch ein LGA1700 Montagekit gibt oder ein anderes kompatibel ist? 180W Wärme soll er ja wegschaffen können. Werksseitig soll die TDP des i5-13600K bei 125W liegen, also leistungsmäßig reicht das. Sofern du nicht groß übertaktest bei erhöhter Spannung.


----------

